# Spiced Skeeter Pee?



## 1ChuckGauthier (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever spiced skeeter Pee, just made my first batch and its  good. Was reading another thread about spiced apple and just got to wondering


----------



## Julie (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure what spice would go with sp. Lemon usually stands on it's own.


----------

